# why does my cat cry untill i cum to her or call her ??



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

hey all i have a 4 ana half month old kitten called buffy who i luvs 2 bits ive been in her life since even b4 she was born so growing up untill i cud ave her she knows me well at 1st wen i got her home she was clingy which was understandable shed jst left her mum n bros n sis but i thought as she got a little bigger and now shes facinated by everything and loves exploring she wudnt b as clingy but shes a lil cling monster if i go to bed at night she has 2 cum and sleep wiv me if i go for a bath or 2 the toilet and shes locked out she claws at the door meowing untill i let her in then she sits right next to me and wont leave untill i do if shes ina diff part of the flat than i am she suddenly starts crying an doesnt stop untill i cum an find her or if i call her name then she runs to me and gives me a mssive fuss if im outside talking to my neghbour she wont stop crying and it doesnt amtter if sum1 else is in the room wiv her but if im nt there she h8s it she follows me everywhere and has 2 sit right by me and watch me do everything when i cum home from work its like ive left her for years she even tries hiding in my bags to cum work wiv me i dont mind her behavour i love feeling needed by her but im just curious as 2 why shes so clingy and im wondering if it wil change when shes older or not???


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

I dont have any advice to give you on your kitty, but my kitten is a bit of a mummy's boy  he follows me around the house and cries when hes locked out of the bedroom or when i'm in the kitchen and every morning he jumps pn me fora cuddle, and when i speak to him he he speaks back...I love him too bits  i think its cute your kitty loves you so much


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

its nice tha she luvs me this much hehe i find it quite odd ive always had dogs and even tho they get attached to u they were never like my cat is i hope it doesnt change as she gets bigger its just so interesting and mkes me wonder why she loves me so much hehe bless her


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

AWWWWWW!!!! That's really sweet. :blush2: She may get used to it after a while.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

How old was she when she left her mother and siblings? This may have something to do with her behaviour.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

she was 7 weeks old the woman i had her off wanted to hurry up and get rid of them so i had her then


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lmao at the title, geez that can so be translated on a cat section... erm backing out now.


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it's lovely to have such a loving cat. Both of mine are cuddly and drooly, especially Jeffrey,(I have his mother too). He sits on my knee while I'm on the loo:confused1: I don't get out of the house much so it's not really a problem but, when I do go out, Jeffrey prefers to cuddle up with my Doberman X- Bruno. Maybe 7 weeks was too soon for him, or any kitten. But if the owner wanted 'rid' quickly, you had no choice. Just enjoy that unconditional love. He doesn't care if you've not done your hair, or no make up, he just loves you for you.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao at the title, geez that can so be translated on a cat section... erm backing out now.


I had the same thoughts!


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

what u mean by that spid an waterlily?


----------



## kelassa (Sep 13, 2011)

That is lovely that she loves you so much. I think that's all it us. Cats have different personalities and some will be more clingy than others. It's ok to let her cry for a little bit to show her you won't go running to her all the time, that seemed to help a little with my kitten.


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

spid said:


> I had the same thoughts!


I'm glad I wasn't the only one...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

littleblackcat said:


> what u mean by that spid an waterlily?


:lol: just a lil translation issue erm down under   :lol:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Is that just Strine, then? 
I heard the same double meaning in Yorkshire, too.....
We used to have loads of fun about the expression 'he doesn't know whether he is coming or going'....

About kitty crying....
Calling out to mommy when they don't see her is pure kitten behaviour, but some kittens soon realize it works wonders with hoomanz, so they never grow out of it.
Gaudi is nearly 8 months and he still cries all the time, whenever he wants attention but isn't prepared to go and look for me. I must react to him, and preferably come running....
He even calls out to Xena like that, and Xena, who isn't his mother, and has never had kittens, responds :lol:
Gaudi is one h*ll of a spoilt brat.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

spid said:


> I had the same thoughts!


Ha! So did I. It always makes me chuckle when I see the word "cum"


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> Ha! So did I. It always makes me chuckle when I see the word "cum"


It makes me "chuckle" when I do it  :lol: :scared:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Chuckle?????
It has made me do a lot of things, but chuckle......... nah......... :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> Chuckle?????
> It has made me do a lot of things, but chuckle......... nah......... :lol:


yea same, just had to post


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

A dirty mind is a joy forever..... :arf:


----------

